# Viele Bilder Mit Rahmen & Logo Versehen...



## DasFlip (24. Mai 2008)

Hi,

ich bin auf der suche nach einer Aktion (für ps) nen eigenes Programm oder sonnst was... womit ich mehrere Bilder automatisch mit einem Rahmen und logo versehn kann :>

Da die Bilder aber nicht immer die gleiche größe haben und auch sich öfters ma zwischen senkrecht und waagerecht ein unterschied is sollte wenn möglich das Programm es selber erkennen oder man es halt enstellen können smile.gif

Greez

Flip


----------



## janoc (24. Mai 2008)

Mit _Stapelverarbeitung_, _Aktion_ oder _Scripting _müsste die Suchfunktion ein paar passende Themen ausspucken!


----------

